# Good entry level TIG welder



## paulrbarnard (11 May 2021)

I’m looking for a good entry level, occasional use, TIG welder that can cope with Ally and Stainless. 

What’s the bottom end price for something that actually works well?


----------



## julianf (11 May 2021)

DC will do stainless. Alluminium requires AC.

The difference in price and skill required is significant, so work out if you really need AC?

Me?

I got a cheap used unbranded DC for less than £200 (used, which is almost more reliable than buying new when it comes to cheap Chinese inverters)

I then passed this on, and bought a used parweld AC, at about £450.


You'll probably need to budget around £200 for a rent free tank of argon (and deposit) also and some money for a mask, gloves, and consumables. 

The UK mig forum will help further if you sign up there.


----------



## TFrench (11 May 2021)

I've recently got a jasic AC/DC tig. It's Chinese but decent quality - I see enough real welders on site using them. It's got pulse as well, which is handy. I've done quite a bit of stainless welding with it and one aluminium job. Ally took a bit more figuring out because I'd never set it up for that before but it worked well.


----------



## julianf (11 May 2021)

The jasic one has a massive thread in the mig forum. I was going to mention it but couldn't remember the name.

General reports are positive. If you want to buy new it should be a consideration.


----------



## TFrench (11 May 2021)

I think it's paid for itself already. I make brackets for thermostats we use at work in stainless with it. Previously the only way I could do it was stainless mig, which works but its ugly as hell. Last weekend I used it to weld a puller rod to a snapped speedo drive on a tractor camshaft - anything else would have made a complete mess. It's such a handy tool to have in the arsenal! I know it's been said many times but the accesories for welding add up really quickly if you're starting from scratch. A good hood is a must - our ancient speedglas can't keep up with pulse TIG and just gives up. The clarity from the optrel I got is stunning - amazing how far things have moved in the last 15 or so years.


----------

